# Tohatsu 30 with Salt or similar. Wont pump water.



## Graham_Anderson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello 
I was wondering if anyone had a remedy for this situation. I have a Tohatsu 30 two stroke 2004 which I have owned since new, but havent put a ton of hours on, but have run in salt water.The first few years I really didn't do a great job of flushing all the time as I didn't quite know as much about that as I should have, but have done it religiously the last 4-5 yrs. 
Anyways, now the engine will pump water through the pee hole but not through the exhaust, and the engine and pee hole water gets hot right away, as in the pee hole water will almost be too hot to touch after idling around for 5 minutes, so basically one of the passages through the block is completely blocked either with salt build up or maybe some other object or debris.
Took the thermostat out and also put in a new water pump impeller, thinking originally that was the problem. When I had the thermostat out the passages didn't look terrible, but looked like a salt water engine.
Compression is perfect at 150 on both cylinder so don't really want to scrap it.
Can I maybe blow air back through the pee hole or something. I can try Salt Away or vinegar but will have to get some water flow through first before that will work.
Thanks for any and all help or ideas.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Take the thermostat back off or any top of the power head cooling water access and pour warm salt away(organic acid) into the cooling water passages. Set a container under the lower unit to catch the acid. Let the acid work for a while and flush with warm acid multiple times. Tape up the water inlets on the lower unit to keep the acid in place a little longer. Don't spill the acid into the cowling.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did you take the screen off the lower unit to see if it's blocked
I put my lower unit in a 30 gallon tub and put 5 gallons of vinegar and water enough to run the engine
I got so much carp out it block my pee hole. Then I had to run small wire to free it


----------

